# Pictures and Details of your Favourite Mods!



## dicky27 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi everyone, thought it would be interesting to see what the different forum members favourite mods they have done to their cars or planning on doing to their cars. Post as many pics up as you can and details of why they are your fave as it will be good to see what mods pop up and the different makes and styles. 

Dicky 8)


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

my favourite mods are my 3 bar grill, V6 lower grill and LCR spliter



























The TT before I modded the front

I also like my leather covered interior handles which were cheap to do and look great 



















I also like my twin cupholders


----------



## dicky27 (Jul 21, 2010)

Looking good mate! How much was cup holder and where from? i had an accident in my car the other day which led to a full drink all over the passenger floor ha!


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

dicky27 said:


> Looking good mate! How much was cup holder and where from? i had an accident in my car the other day which led to a full drink all over the passenger floor ha!


I got it second hand from ebay for £75, I think its £120 new from the stealers


----------



## dicky27 (Jul 21, 2010)

Cheers, thats a pretty expensive cup holder ha! Looks good tho, what about your splitter?


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

By Far mine are:

1) Carbon Fibre OSIR Knee Pads
2) FK highsport coilover kit (lowers by upto 100mm)
3) Forge Leather Armrest or the wheels.

Best money I've spent on the TT. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT_Tesh said:


> By Far mine are:
> 
> 1) Carbon Fibre OSIR Knee Pads
> 2) FK highsport coilover kit (lowers by upto 100mm)
> ...


LOL Tesh, you haven't got the Highsport kit you have the Sport Edition Plus 

Charlie


----------



## captain_milk699 (May 13, 2009)

My favorite is the 42DD 3" downpipe and high flow cat. it makes the TT sound amazing, and give out backfires that set off car alarms, though that may have more to do with the custom 3" cat-back :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: . to each his own though...

also the APR flash, forge induction kit and 4 piece charge hose kit are not bad mods either.

-Chris


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

dicky27 said:


> Cheers, thats a pretty expensive cup holder ha! Looks good tho, what about your splitter?


The splitter is from a seat leon cupra and can bought for £24 from any seat dealer, Its needs a few bits cut but looks great when fitted and keeps with the OEM looks of the car.
Its one of my favourite mods because its so cheap and looks great


----------



## dicky27 (Jul 21, 2010)

All sounding good! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## mac_mac (Nov 25, 2008)

AudiAddicTT said:


> My favorite is the 42DD 3" downpipe and high flow cat. it makes the TT sound amazing, and give out backfires that set off car alarms, though that may have more to do with the custom 3" cat-back :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: . to each his own though...
> 
> also the APR flash, forge induction kit and 4 piece charge hose kit are not bad mods either.
> 
> -Chris


Hi Chris

Ive got a custom 3" turboback system myself but dont get any backfires. Are you talking coming off the throttle at 5,000 rpm or are you getting them at a lower rev range? Ive also got a 100 cel cat one there. I certainly dont set off car alarms (not that I want to of course lol  )


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Stand Corrected Charlie.

DOes the same thing right? Drag the bumper on the floor? :lol:


----------



## dicky27 (Jul 21, 2010)

TT_Tesh said:


> Stand Corrected Charlie.
> 
> DOes the same thing right? Drag the bumper on the floor? :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Top mods are, led mirrors then bmc cad induction then remap. These will definatly be changing very soon tho


----------



## dicky27 (Jul 21, 2010)

wul said:


> Top mods are, led mirrors then bmc cad induction then remap. These will definatly be changing very soon tho


How you rate the bmc induction? i have been looking at that.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I wasn't interested in the BMC CDA thing until I saw an entry on Wak's site describing Steve Schwing's VDTA, complete with sound/video recording. Particularly interested in the description that says it sounds like the Wakbox, but for longer up the rev range. Oooh, think I've just had an accident...


----------



## dicky27 (Jul 21, 2010)

Mondo said:


> I wasn't interested in the BMC CDA thing until I saw an entry on Wak's site describing Steve Schwing's VDTA, complete with sound/video recording. Particularly interested in the description that says it sounds like the Wakbox, but for longer up the rev range. Oooh, think I've just had an accident...


I saw the VTDA on that website but looks like hard to get hold of?


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

dicky27 said:


> wul said:
> 
> 
> > Top mods are, led mirrors then bmc cad induction then remap. These will definatly be changing very soon tho
> ...


PM Charlie at TT spares - he does the BMC CDA for a very competitive price. I have one and love it.
Add that to a Forge short shift plus big Knob also from Charlie.
Spacers are a must, as is lowering a tad. :wink:

But.... Get a remap!!! That's an order! :twisted:


----------



## dicky27 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ha yes sir! my planned mods are induction, stainless exhaust, remap for definate and been told forge 007p?


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

I would have to say my front LED sidelights and my Alacantra grab handles and knee rests. They look awesome with my Alacantra steering wheel, handbrake and gear knob.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

dicky27 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't interested in the BMC CDA thing until I saw an entry on Wak's site describing Steve Schwing's VDTA, complete with sound/video recording. Particularly interested in the description that says it sounds like the Wakbox, but for longer up the rev range. Oooh, think I've just had an accident...
> ...


Not hard, just a bit pricey. I got a Tomtom holder from Steve, no problem. Shipped out fine. Mind you, it wasn't $55 or so! A nice crackle-black one, to match the engine covers, is on my wish list.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Carbon covers, Charlies Carbon air filter and home made bling kit  well at least the alloy panal boltes were cheap 

Kevin


----------



## captain_milk699 (May 13, 2009)

mac_mac said:


> AudiAddicTT said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite is the 42DD 3" downpipe and high flow cat. it makes the TT sound amazing, and give out backfires that set off car alarms, though that may have more to do with the custom 3" cat-back :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: . to each his own though...
> ...


Hey,

Do you have a straight pipe or a resonator? also when you let off the throttle around 3k, as it revs down, try tapping the throttle ever so lightly on decel.....and POP! you have a backfire. I usually only use it to get the attention of people who think their car is fast, then I show them how fast mine is :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Mondo said:


> dicky27 said:
> 
> 
> > Mondo said:
> ...


I'm picking up a matt black one next month hence reluctantly selling my Neuspeed P-Flo


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> I'm picking up a matt black one next month hence reluctantly selling my Neuspeed P-Flo


Nice one, mate! Looking forward to seeing your installed pics and hearing your impressions. May have to start saving a few pennies myself and pick one up next time I'm in the States.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

" of my fave mods have got to be Forge short shift and big knob


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Not sure how to take pic's of my stage 2 APR map :wink: Anyway I don't like mods the car if just perfect the way it is :roll:


----------



## dicky27 (Jul 21, 2010)

Loving the carbon fibre engine cover!

Haha that would be quite hard to take a pic of Les ha!

Some really nice mods on here!!!


----------



## mac_mac (Nov 25, 2008)

AudiAddicTT said:


> mac_mac said:
> 
> 
> > AudiAddicTT said:
> ...


I got rid of the resonator but still have a back box. Figured it would be a bit too raspy without it. So, have you got nothing from cat to tailpipe? How does it sound?

You tap the throttle with your clutch in or out? LOL, I sound like a 14 year old :lol:


----------



## captain_milk699 (May 13, 2009)

mac_mac said:


> I got rid of the resonator but still have a back box. Figured it would be a bit too raspy without it. So, have you got nothing from cat to tailpipe? How does it sound?
> 
> You tap the throttle with your clutch in or out? LOL, I sound like a 14 year old :lol:


Yep, Its a straight pipe. It does get kinda raspy sometimes, but when I get on it, I can only compare the sound to a 500hp Golf I saw one night. Besides my friends love the sound of me ripping back from town 3miles away :lol: . Although it gets raspy sometimes, that can be avoided. I can drive around all day and never make it rasp, its all in how you push the throttle. You have to play with it to get it right.

Cluthch out, in gear. try just barely tapping it, just enough to get a little extra fuel in the DP, BAM!!!! 

How does it sound with the box? is it loud?


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

best mod are the remaps!!!!

second is the full SS turbo back exhaust from pipewerx the tips are only jst smaller than the lambos lol sounds amazing and extra ponys are nothing to complain about










Then i think its lowering, spacers, front grill with splitter and drls totally transforms the car


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Without question a remap and even better if its done by Vagcheck 

The V6 front bumper is also a great mod, makes the front look more aggressive :twisted:

Lowering and spacers also compulsary :wink:

Big knob and short shifters very nice makes gear changing superb

My satin painted headlight inserts and tinted corners cost me less than £20 

Also like the all red rear and debadged look, well except for my black rings 

Oh and a must have decat to spread all the TT's germs :lol:


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

COILOVERS


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

country boy said:


> COILOVERS


Hell yeah










Charlie


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

> my favourite mods are my 3 bar grill, V6 lower grill and LCR spliter


Not being clued up yet on mods and looking through this post, I think Ive got some of these mods. I will take some picies tomorow and post. Be great if you could let me know.


----------



## stefan (Feb 21, 2010)

The best mod is remap and complete V6 look   
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=3131


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Well peeps has this been modded.


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

SLO3 said:


> Well peeps has this been modded.


Few more pics would help, side shot, rear, front etc :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

SLO3 said:


> Well peeps has this been modded.


The wheels are RS6s so yes I guess...


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Here goes spot the Mod if there are any.
































































Spot the TTOC Badges. She came origonally from Scotland.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Hmm... Take your pick out of these:-

"How To" Upper Boost Hoses http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=145513&hilit=+Fitted+Upper+boost
"How To" Boost Leak Test - http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=181693&hilit=+how+to+
"How To" N249 Delete & Forge Below inlet manifold hoses - http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=182746&hilit=+how+to+
"How to" Reset Long/Lat Sensors (G200/G251 or G419?) - http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153716&hilit=+how+to+
"How To" - 2-POT M4 Golf R32/ M1 TT V6 Brakes - http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=146669&hilit=+how+to+

Oil Cooler (What is needed) - http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=169375&hilit=+how+to+

Tony's Revamp (Forge Intercooler & Bits) - http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=161700&hilit=FORGE+INTERCOOLER
Tony's Handeling Package (ARB's & Coilovers & Others) http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=148498&hilit=+Tony's+Handeling
Tony's Performance Info (Apr Stages 1,2,2+) http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=169950&hilit=+Tony's+Handeling


----------



## markg33 (Jul 30, 2010)

Kanikuman said:


> I would have to say my front LED sidelights and my Alacantra grab handles and knee rests. They look awesome with my Alacantra steering wheel, handbrake and gear knob.


really nice mods,very oem look.


----------



## markg33 (Jul 30, 2010)

stefan said:


> The best mod is remap and complete V6 look
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=3131


nice work,costly?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

best mod so far - short shifter :lol:


----------



## stefan (Feb 21, 2010)

markg33 said:


> stefan said:
> 
> 
> > The best mod is remap and complete V6 look
> ...


Thanks....very costly


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

stefan said:


> The best mod is remap and complete V6 look
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=3131


For the V6 look you will have to loose the S Line badges.
Steve


----------



## luznybartek (Feb 21, 2008)

My favourites,wheels,H&R springs and Brembo big brakes


----------



## markg33 (Jul 30, 2010)

luznybartek said:


> My favourites,wheels,H&R springs and Brembo big brakes


mint


----------



## Sam-K (May 20, 2010)

markg33 said:


> luznybartek said:
> 
> 
> > My favourites,wheels,H&R springs and Brembo big brakes
> ...


Awesome car!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Angel Eyes










RS4 Steering Wheel










Rear DRL's and number plate LED's










Seat Belt Holder










LED Indicator Mirrors










Bluetooth vent










Mirror Entry Lights










Front DRL's










Interior LED's





































ABT Grill










Any many many more. 8)


----------



## stefan (Feb 21, 2010)

stevecollier said:


> stefan said:
> 
> 
> > The best mod is remap and complete V6 look
> ...


Not in denmark


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Naresh said:


> Angel Eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody hell you been a busy boy


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

The only thing that I missed in my TT was a decent stereo that would support Ipod, Sat nav, multimedia etc. and bring it into the 21st century

So time for a double-DIN conversion



















Then we needed a new steering wheel to match 



















Josh


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> stefan said:
> 
> 
> > The best mod is remap and complete V6 look
> ...


Well spotted. Looks good Stefan.. just need the V6 inside now! :wink:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Apart from the usual mods listed in sig, I do like this..










and Was's engine bolts look great


----------



## hooley (Dec 30, 2008)

Then we needed a new steering wheel to match 



















Josh[/quote]

I take it the buttons don't work...?

J.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

hooley said:


> I take it the buttons don't work...?


I changed the clock springs behind the steering wheel to get the connections out to under the dash. I have got the wheel illumination to work and I'm now working on getting the buttons working. Watch this space 

Josh


----------



## sallyandsean (Oct 3, 2010)

Naresh said:


> Angel Eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Clear corners and an FMIC:









Look good on a silver car I reckon.


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)

Aluminium dials & gauge facia.










Led indicator mirrors by Naresh


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Jansen said:


> Aluminium dials & gauge facia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Jansen! 8)


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

A nice big picture of my front drl's.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Kanikuman said:


> A nice big picture of my front drl's.


Nice looking car mate, I think it was owned previously by someone on here called qooquiu wasn't it?


----------



## Kanikuman (May 13, 2010)

Indeed it was.


----------



## Komodo (Nov 12, 2011)

The external mirrors are amazing!! with led indicators, i love it!.
I got a red TT Roadster Quattro 180HP. I am Spanish and live here. Naresh, I would like know if you sell external mirrors or where did you buy.
Thanks


----------



## Komodo (Nov 12, 2011)

Naresh, i can´t reply on private monde ... 
Can you tell me about the external mirrors price, because i am very interested


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Naresh said:


> Kanikuman said:
> 
> 
> > A nice big picture of my front drl's.
> ...


Nice car , but really not sure about DRL's on any car that didnt have them from new I have to say.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

My Motorised Rear Spoiler Conversion:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

My angel eye mod, this and the lcr splitter and the alpine Ida x305s 8)


----------



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

VSPURS said:


> My Motorised Rear Spoiler Conversion:


This is truly the mod I want!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> My Motorised Rear Spoiler Conversion:


+1 if I had the £18.5 K I'd buying the car just for that


----------



## Vrroom (Oct 8, 2011)

Eurospec engine & APR stage 3+ tuning; GTT stainless steel lower grills; vented fenders


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Kanikuman said:


> A nice big picture of my front drl's.


Beautiful car !!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Komodo said:


> Naresh, i can´t reply on private monde ...
> Can you tell me about the external mirrors price, because i am very interested


Hi Komodo leave your email address on here and I can get back to you.


----------

